# eCommerce T-Shirt Designer



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

I've looked into a few different solutions like InkSoft, but it's powered by flash and they host your site for you. You can't build your own website and have their shirt designer.

I am looking for a software that I can buy and install onto my server and build my own website based on that software. I want the shirt designer itself to be powered in html5 so that mobile users can design shirts too.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There is ShirtTools.com that is one that you can install on your own site after paying a one time fee, but I think it's flash.

I haven't heard of one built in HTML5. 

If you wanted to hire someone, I'd go to freelance programming sites like rentacoder.com, guru.com or elance.com (I've used elance for other projects with good results)


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

You can "embed" Ink Softs into your own site. At least that is what I was told by Ink Soft. Also check out Advanced T-shirts "openTshirts.com" IT's FREE and awesome!! It IS in the baby stages right now but well worth following.



Best of luck!


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

ShirtTools looks really cheesy.
I talked to inksoft. Not possible.


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

mcrubbin said:


> I talked to inksoft. Not possible.



Good to know.


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

mcrubbin said:


> I talked to inksoft. Not possible.


Maybe we are not talking about the same thing. I pulled this from the Ink Soft website in FAQ's:

"Can I use the Design Studio in my existing website? Yes! You can easily embed the Design Studio into an existing website. You can also control the background color, or image! This allows you to blend in the Design Studio with any style of website design. See example of the Design Studio embed"


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes but then it will not work with my ecommerce software.

Plus it's flash.


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't understand why it won't work with your e-commerce site. Also I don't understand why so many are against flash. Yes it won't work on an iPad but the public is just getting used to designing a shirt online and I can't see very many people using an iPad to do it. Especially since they can't have their logo or artwork on the iPad to even upload in the first place.

Best of luck!


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

They can actually.


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

mcrubbin said:


> They can actually.


I wouldn't let that control your business platform. I would venture to say 1 out of 100,000 customers will suffer at the hands of a flash based design tool.

That said, I wish you all the best. Keep us posted on what you find!


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

We will see


----------



## madbadger (May 11, 2010)

Theres a company in the UK called pro creations: 
Procreations Wrappz Create Your Own Software Application
Worth checking out. They developed the app for wrappit.com, it would only need minor tweeking for tshirts.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

EGS said:


> Also check out Advanced T-shirts "openTshirts.com" IT's FREE and awesome!! It IS in the baby stages right now but well worth following.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck!


Actually the core is now almost fixed/finalised so well worth looking at.


----------

